
Drone taxis? Dubai plans roll out of self-flying pods - bandrami
http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/flights/todayinthesky/2017/02/13/dubai-passenger-carrying-drones-could-flying-july/97850596/
======
tdburn
July, really? I thought this thing was still pretty much vaporware?

~~~
FabHK
That's what I thought about the eHang - badly designed (but well marketed)
vaporware.

At least the Volocopter has been doing unmanned and manned test flights for
over a year [1]. Much better and more advanced concept. Plus it doesn't have
rotors on all sides of the aircraft conveniently placed to break your legs.

[1] [http://www.volocopter.com/index.php/en/e-volo-en/timeline-
en](http://www.volocopter.com/index.php/en/e-volo-en/timeline-en)

